# Tv sin imagen, pero con Audio



## leansms (Sep 26, 2007)

Hola, como estan!

Tengo un problema con mi televisor, MODELO SHARP C-2182-Y


No se que le pasa, pero a veces prende bien y la imagen se va llendo de a poco como si no tendria contraste y despues queda todo negro y se escucha solo el sonido nomas.

Al rato lo apago y despues anda, pero empieza de nuevo con lo mismo. Ahora mismo esta todo negro y se escucha el sonido de fondo nomas.

Alguien sabe que puede ser? que me recomiendan? Lo iba a desarmar, pero no se, solo me atrevo a soldar algo, o si hay algo quemado cambiarlo, pero si alguien sabe que tengo que hacer se lo agradezco!

Un saludo


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 27, 2007)

Yo tenia un phillips con problemas parecidos. lo lleve al service y me dio el pesame jejeje.
Me dijo que era mas barato uno nuevo que arreglarlo.
Saludos


----------



## leansms (Sep 27, 2007)

llame al service y me dijo que puede ser el filamento o nose que mas, y cuesta si es eso unos 60 o 70 pesos


----------



## JOSELUIS_LUDUENA (Sep 29, 2007)

Te recomendaría que lo hagas ver con alguién que tenga un mínimo de conocimiento y sensatez, ya que trabaja con tensiones considerable que pueden dañarte los instrumentos o a vos. Pero no te desanimes ya que puede ser algo tan simple como soldaduras (a mí me llegan en la mayoría de los casos). José L.


----------



## Micro81 (Sep 29, 2007)

hola puede que sean soldaduras frias en el pin de la alimentacion del filamento (heater) en el fly back o tambien en el zocalo en la base killer. ademas revisa en la misma linea posible resistencia desvalorizada etc. saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lo tiipico es el condensador de 160V.

Prueba de subtituir el condensador electrolitico de 100uF/200V o similar que esta cerca del transformador por donde entra la tension pero en la salida, ya lo veras es uno que esta entre unos 7 condensadores mas pequeños y al lado tiene un diogo gordote.

No lo confundas con el electrolitico que hay en la entrada, uno gordote solitario de 400V.

Es barato y relativamente facil de desoldar, prueba y con suerte sera este el componentes.


----------

